# Cz p-09



## CigarJ (May 30, 2012)

Any owners out there with any feedback/comments on the P-09?
I've read the few magazine reviews and youtube reviews. 
Just wondered if anyone here had any thoughts. 
It sounds like anything said about the P-07 should hold true for the P-09, other than the replaceable backstraps and obvious larger size. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ddhartma (Feb 13, 2014)

Just received a new P-09 as a gift from my youngest son last night. Going to the range on Sunday to give her a try, and will report back. Initial thoughts are that it fits great in my hand and the trigger is very smooth in both DA and SA modes. Very tight construction.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Haven't run across one yet at any stores in my area... but wouldn't hesitate to pick one up if I located the OD green model.

CZ's are gaining popularity and rightly so. High quality, lower than average price and as accurate as much more expensive handguns. Not as finished as other manufacturers (internally) and sights on base models are subpar imo... but they work. Apparently their bolt action rifles are quite impressive too.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I wanted a P09 SO FREAKING BAD! Turns out my city limits magazines to 15 rounds. Otherwise I'd have a 19 +1 CZ P09 Duty in my safe right now. I got the P01 right next to it, though, and I can't really complain.

For such a big gun the P09 fits very well in the hand. It looks funky and clunky but when you hold it that all that goes away. I have not fired it so I can't go into any real depth, but I can say that if I were to buy a new .40 pistol, I would have a real hard time deciding between the P09 and a Beretta Px4. Nothing else would be on my audition list. I have read nothing but good things about it.


----------



## ddhartma (Feb 13, 2014)

Took mine out on both Friday and Sunday and put a total of 200 rounds of .40 S&W through it (half PMC 165 gr. and the other half Blazer 165 gr.). She ate everything without a hiccup. I was shooting from an open range at anywhere from 25 yds to as close as 5 yards. As many of my first rounds were on the left side of the paper, and I noted that I was wrapping my finger too far around the trigger, I changed to the large backstrap, which helped a great deal. The only real issue I have with the weapon is that my old eyes had trouble seeing the pale off-white dot on the front sight. I switched over to some amber shooting classes which seemed to help, but I will be replacing this sight as soon as possible.

BTW: Gruesome the 15 rounds of .40 should be adequate for most instances (although the mags are pretty easy and quick to switch out, and when you slam the refresh in the barrel releases and you're once again ready to rock and roll).


----------



## grumpyaz (Jun 4, 2014)

Just picked one up a week ago,runs very smooth and as for accuracy i made a 2 1/2 inch hole with 50 round at 10 yards. That was never having shoot the pistol before. Ran a 150 rounds with 0 problems.


----------

